# feeding corys



## Tom (Jul 8, 2005)

What is the best way to feed corys?

I got some blood worms for them but they are not too quick on finding them. The worms escape into the gravel before they can get to them? :help: 

Thanks!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

have you tried any other foods? you could try flakes, frozen or live brine shrimp, frozen bloodworms, and tubifex worms


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

you could also try sinking pellets and shrimp pellets


----------



## Tom (Jul 8, 2005)

fishfreaks:
Thanks for the ideas I'll try some of them. I was thinking about freezing the worms. That way they wont be moving so much :-D


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I feed mine algae wafers and shrimp pellets


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Whenever i want to feed my corys live worms, I use a turkey baster, suck up the worms and lower the baster slowly in the tank (so as not to scare away the corys) and drop the worms directly infront of them and they find it right away and start eating like crazy...they're so cute.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I use shrimp pellets; I need to try some algae wafers 'cause my barbs are hogs. I feed them bloodworms but I have sand opposed to gravel.

You've probably been informed that gravel is not the best substrate for cories, although they adapt, but they'd be happier sifting through a sandy bottom.


----------



## Tom (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks for all the replys everyone!
I went ahead and froze the bloodworms. Then I just cut a piece off and dropped it in the tank. It worked great! As soon as they found it they went crazy!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

glad to hear that Tom


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Tom,
You probably were feeding live black worms. Live blood worms are RARE in the Chicago area. I haven't seen any in over 15 years. The black worms need a bit of gelatin added if you are going to freeze them. Otherwise; you'll get an ugly ball of worms, that looks like snot (Sorry - but that's the best desription).


----------



## Tom (Jul 8, 2005)

Fishnut2 your right they did ball up. It did not seem to bother the fish too much though. They worked through it no problem, LOL

When I went to the LFS I requested "blood worms" and I had assumed that is what I recieved :? Then again, i would not know the difference :grin:


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I haven't seen live bloodworms is so long, I don't even have a pic. If you want to see live blackworms...check out my Barbatus video: http://www.fishnut2.com/BarbatusSpawns.mpg


----------



## Tom (Jul 8, 2005)

Yup! you were right they were blackworms. They look just like the ones in the video


----------

